# DNS resolution not working



## recklessbrother (Dec 2, 2005)

hello there, 

my powerbook g4 running tiger has stopped resolving ip addresses. ping works just fine, but all browsers are stumped. i've rebooted numerous times, cleaned tcp/ip out and started over, added my dns server address and a couple of public DNS nameservers but to no avail. 

just before this happened i was using vpn to connect to another network. that went down and since then i haven't been able to use any browsers. i'm not sure if that might have something to do with it. 

i've been looking all over the web and on this forum for the last two days but can't find anything that resolves the matter. i would really appreciate any feedback.

thanks so much, 

aisling.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 3, 2005)

It would help if we knew something about your network, your machine, and how they're configured.  Without that information, it's impossible to even begin troubleshooting your problem -- all we know is that DNS stopped working on a PowerBook on some kind of network.

What kind of network do you have?  How is it set up, and how are the machine(s) configured?  What do you mean when you say that your VPN "went down" -- did your computer crash?  Did you get disconnected?

Have you tried the standard repair operations -- repair permissions and repairing the disk?


----------

